# Information Please



## ziggybla (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi all,

I am looking for some general information.

My husband is a joiner and currently working for himself, things are very slow in construction in the UK and we thought about moving to Europe (particularly Portugal). We have been told by some people we know in Portugal that he would probably be able to make a go of things but would only get work from expats, which is fine but I wanted to see if there was any more advice out there.
We do not have any ties in the UK and ready to move onwards and upwards.

Any advice info would be great

Thanks
Victoria


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I always try to be Mr Positive when others are being negative about the work situation here but it really isn't that easy. The minimum wage here is only 450 euros per month, so it is another world when it comes to what can be charged. The English language papers are full of freelance tradespeople and I know from conversations that it is currently a struggle for most people.

On the other hand, there is nothing to say that you are any less likely to get a lucky break here in Portugal than elsewhere but my two main tips would be:

1. Don't underestimate the importance of being able to speak Portuguese.

2. Have enough money to last at least a year until that lucky break comes along!

B


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



ziggybla said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for some general information.
> 
> ...


Hi Victoria

I have just got back 12.15 today from Gois Central Portugal. The problem is that Expats want to pay the Portuguese rate, expats moving over from the UK want to earn UK rates of pay. That is the first and probably the only problem i see. 

As you have no ties why not visit a few times to get a feel for the area you want to move to. Try and find an area that is not overrun with Expat trades people that your OH would compete with.

What i would say is GO FOR It what do you have to loose. All the best of luck.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## tomarcity (Jan 25, 2010)

i agree... this is the biguest problem...

they think in win the same of england and spend the same of portugal...but there is not so easy...and i know a lot of people back to englland...


----------



## Jamesie (Sep 17, 2009)

ziggybla said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for some general information.
> 
> ...


The only advice I would give from experience of both Portuguese and English builders is :

Be on time.

Do what you say you will do

and

Stick to the price.

But I am certainly no expert on the matter.

Give it a go and good luck to you !!


----------

